# Reputation system improvements.



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

As you can see, the rep bars got a little larger. It's 7:30 in the morning, so I'll explain more later, but there are now more colors and more dots.

Positive: Dark Green -> Light Green -> Gold
Neg: Red -> Bright Red -> Blackish Red

Basically there are now 3 levels of rep colors. Once you "overlap" to the end of the bright green, you'll get a gold bubble for each time you make the needed rep for a stack of green.

*Everything's been recalculated, so if your rep looks different, you didn't lose any rep, it's just the new calculation to take the extra range into consideration.*


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha, cool.  I'm glad you went through the process to implement this.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Rey Mysterio gives it a thumbs up!


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2006)

^What the fuck is that? 

It says "Monkey Man say: 'It cool and breezy in here!'" (technically "suzushii" means "cool" but only in reference to temperature and does not have the positive connotations of the English word cool. Clearly that was written by some white boy in Beginner's Japanese 101)... Bizarre, Bob. Bizarre...

Yeah, I noticed the gold and was wondering what that was...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2006)

whooo~~

Naren, he must not be wearing pants and feeling the draft.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 7, 2006)

Brutal \m/


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2006)

So why hasn't Ken got any "blackish red" in his rep bar?


----------



## Tester (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Adam (Nov 7, 2006)

....wait a minute if Mr.Test is so great why did his post count go from 666 to 667?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh no! I've lost a bright green point.


----------



## Adam (Nov 7, 2006)

Ive lost 2


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

Guys, please read the first post. You didn't lose anything.


----------



## Adam (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoops


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Naren said:


> ^What the fuck is that?
> 
> It says "Monkey Man say: 'It cool and breezy in here!'" (technically "suzushii" means "cool" but only in reference to temperature and does not have the positive connotations of the English word cool. Clearly that was written by some white boy in Beginner's Japanese 101)... Bizarre, Bob. Bizarre...
> 
> Yeah, I noticed the gold and was wondering what that was...


HA HA! Monkey Man? All I know is it's Rey Mysterio from WWE (wrestling). I typed something like 'You are cool' in Google and that's what I got.


----------



## Makelele (Nov 7, 2006)

I was like: "WTF, mate? Who gave me that much negative rep?". Then I noticed this thread.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 7, 2006)

And I now hate you all!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2006)

We knew that already though.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, that's right.

Carry on.


----------



## Vince (Nov 7, 2006)

Adam said:


> ....wait a minute if Mr.Test is so great why did his post count go from 666 to 667?



he moved. He's now the neighbor of the beast.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

I lost a rep bar. 

Nice work thugh, Chris.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

NOBODY LOST ANYTHING! 

 You bastards PM'd me many times askin' for a better way, so here it is. Stick yer 's up yer noses!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> NOBODY LOST ANYTHING!
> 
> You bastards PM'd me many times askin' for a better way, so here it is. Stick yer 's up yer noses!


 I see. It's just that there were 11 bars but now only 10. Maybe it's an invisible bar now.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

The amount of rep required per bar is different, because I had to change the math, otherwise you'd have a neverending row o' bars.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> The amount of rep required per bar is different, because I had to change the math, otherwise you'd have a neverending row o' bars.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2006)

Blue + Pink > mustard yellow


----------



## Nik (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Chris, why did I lose some e-rep?






























Just kidding  

Nice job!


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Blue + Pink > mustard yellow



No worries, your rep will never get that high anyway.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> No worries, your rep will never get that high anyway.


Do I really care? I don't participate in online dick-length contests, sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Do I really care? I don't participate in online dick-length contests, sorry to disappoint you.



 Jesus christ dude, when did you become such a vagina? I'm just bustin' your fucking balls.


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> Jesus christ dude, when did you become such a vagina? I'm just bustin' your fucking balls.



Jeff has a vagina?


----------



## David (Nov 7, 2006)

sweeeet=D


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> Jesus christ dude, when did you become such a vagina? I'm just bustin' your fucking balls.


you forget that in the world of Anime, a sense of humor is a lot like a decent storyline. not necessary, and often frowned upon.


----------



## Scott (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't think mods should have automatic max rep, since in reality, we all hate you guys.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 7, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Jeff has a vagina?



Thats a MANgina!


----------



## David (Nov 7, 2006)

Scott said:


> I don't think mods should have automatic max rep, since in reality, we all hate you guys.


I didn't think they had auto-max rep...?


----------



## Scott (Nov 7, 2006)

It's not auto, but Chris can set it to whatever he wants.


Cause he's gay like that


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Leon said:


> you forget that in the world of Anime, a sense of humor is a lot like a decent storyline. not necessary, and often frowned upon.


 Fuckin' shit, man!

Alright, since Noodles and I are the resident rep kings (not the artifical shit C Quig and the mods use), here's some more rep for you dildoes, from me to you. 

*dispensing rep*


----------



## Scott (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey you only have one bar more than me so bite my ass wolf boy


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Scott said:


> Hey you only have one bar more than me so bite my ass wolf boy


Beware my negative rep wrath, Syrup Guzzler! 

Besides, I positive repped you, so you'll be at my glorious level soon anyway. 

As a note, I was the first guy to max rep on this board naturally, I think. I feel fucking special, lol. Must be my magnetic disposition.


----------



## Scott (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah but I maxed with a double handicap. Left handed AND Canadian.

I overcame great odds.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

Someone gave me a goldbar. Thanks, Bobby, right back at ya.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm like the Santy Claus of rep.





I love that wolf emoticon, BTW.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 7, 2006)

Scott said:


> Hey you only have one bar more than me so bite my ass wolf boy


omg 

Wheres my rep bar santa claws?


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm like the Santy Claus of rep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 




=


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm like the Santy Claus of rep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt notice the emoticon....cool


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob should have that emoticon.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Bob should have that emoticon.


Psst... the mods hate me. I only have you, my metal brothers.  My rep powers are so mighty, people automatically get a new bar when I rep 'em.

Ryan, check yo' User CP, Foo'!


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

Scott said:


> I don't think mods should have automatic max rep, since in reality, we all hate you guys.



No problem. Click



<- that button at any time, and maybe I won't make a special "Canadian Lefty's Only" forum, and banish you to it. 

This is my actual rep btw, dicknose.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Ryan, check yo' User CP, Foo'!



Its like xmas in november! Where the hell did my cookies & beer go?!

edit: i clicked that button; now i have the illest avatar evahr!


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris, how many bars do I need to be pretty damn lounge?


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll look into it.  I need to add some more levels, probably this weekend when Drew and I are drinking at Steve's, we'll come up with some stupid shit so that there are more inbetween phases.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

Shawn said:


> =



Done.


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2006)

now chris where is my smiley?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> Done.




Hotdamn! I feel special. 

I don't have any wise-ass comments for once.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> Done.


Awesome. Congrats, Bob!

 =


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Shawn, thank you! You the one who always brought it up. And thanks Chris, (even if the Irish bastard does hate me.)

 That's a cool ass way to end a post.



- 


See?


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

.jason. said:


> now chris where is my smiley?



As soon as I find the perfect :gayhair: smiley, it's as good as done.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> (even if the Irish bastard does hate me.)



wtf, you always say that! 

Where's the goddamned , I ask you?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> wtf, you always say that!
> 
> Where's the goddamned , I ask you?








We're fucking Irish. It's in our blood to fight each other.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Thats a MANgina!


heh fuck that.



Chris said:


> This is my actual rep btw, dicknose.


Ah, the yellow is from all those golden showers you take from the mods, I see.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeff, you are fucking learning well, Young Grasshopper.


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

At least he's trying.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> At least he's trying.


heh, but that yellow is stale-piss colour.


----------



## Drache713 (Nov 7, 2006)

This thread is pure comedy gold. 

...no pun intended.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 8, 2006)

Shawn said:


> I see. It's just that there were 11 bars but now only 10. Maybe it's an invisible bar now.


 
"But this rep *USED* to go to 11!?....."


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 8, 2006)

Chris said:


> No problem. Click
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I clicked it, can you banish him to the "Canadian Lefty's Only" forum please? Thanks.  

[action=metalfiend666]is of course joking, if Scott was banished to his own sub-forum we'd have noone to abuse with cacked-handed syrup muching jokes.[/action]


----------



## Steve (Nov 8, 2006)

Scott said:


> It's not auto, but Chris can set it to whatever he wants.


But remember, he who giveth, can also taketh away! 




Scott said:


> Cause he's gay like that


I see one little green bar in your future.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Steve said:


> But remember, he who giveth, can also taketh away!
> 
> 
> 
> I see one little green bar in your future.


Scott's used to little things. He'll adapt well, I figure.


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow...you mean Jason doesn't have an emoticon, but I have this.....

I feel the love.


----------



## noodles (Nov 8, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> he moved. He's now the neighbor of the beast.



Wait, he's no longer renting a room from Satan? Did they rebuild Krypton?


----------



## Jason (Nov 8, 2006)

hahah make me a smirnoff smiley 

hahah make me a smirnoff smiley


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 8, 2006)

.jason. said:


> hahah make me a smirnoff smiley
> 
> hahah make me a smirnoff smiley




If Chris did that, he'd cancel not only himself, but the entire site. The only Smirnoff smiley you'll ever get is a vodka bottle. Freak


----------



## Scott (Nov 8, 2006)

Hah. I received my first negative rep in this thread.

[action=Scott]points at Chris [/action]


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Scott (Nov 8, 2006)

You can't win back my love that easily Chris


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Shawn (Nov 9, 2006)

.jason. said:


> hahah make me a smirnoff smiley
> 
> hahah make me a smirnoff smiley






<---that's all I could find when I googled "Smirnoff smiley".


----------



## Adam (Nov 9, 2006)

Shawn said:


> <---that's all I could find when I googled "Smirnoff smiley".


Clearly your googling ability isnt as strong as mine




I forgive you though


----------



## Shawn (Nov 9, 2006)

-->



<--

Of course this smiley is pretty cool too.  <--

If I had one, it could probably be this--->


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 9, 2006)

Why'd i lose a bar??!?!!?!1!? : (


----------

